# 96,000,000 plastic balls on the Los Angeles reservoir



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Have you seen this? It's so amazing.






Bonus points for those who can spot a Model X


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

"Legend has it, one of those balls contains..."

I'll start. "...the money Harley-Davidson promised to invest in Alta Motors!"


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

We have a half dozen of the balls. They passed the out when we took the tour...


----------

